# My scapes 2007-2011



## JEK (24 May 2011)

Well, I was just looking trough old pictures. I realized that none of them have actually been very succesfull to this point, but I have learned a lot from them for sure. I not sure if this is interesting for anyone but me, since none of the scapes are really good and the photography for the most part is very poor, but here they are anyway.    


This was my very first aquarium. It was 112 l and stocked with some corys, bolivian rams (lovely fishes). The theme was Southamerican with echinodorus species and bacopa. I hadn't discovered nature aquariums at this time.





My next aquarium was a blackwater biotope on 325 l. Sadly I never got it fully stocked. There was something wierd with the water were I lived at that time and the fishes were showing signs of poisoning.








This was my first hi-tech planted tank. 




And my next hi-tech: A Mini M with ADA Solar Mini and glass ware.




This was my next layout in the mini M. 




And the next. I had just moved when it was started and my aquarium interest was really low so I was'nt running for so long. I was really stupid and sold my mini m kit after this layout was taken down. 




This was my next layout in the cube:




I made this layout before the former was finished. It wasn't finished either. I had some problems with getting the plants to thrive and I needed some of the eqiepment for my next project so it was closed down. I can't reccomend closing tanks before the scape is finished - it's really unsatisfying...




Currently I'm running a 60 cm opti-white tank, but no pics of it here as it has it's own journal.


----------



## gmartins (25 May 2011)

Nice evolution!!!

you do have some nice tanks in there.

quick question: was lighting in the last couple of pics a solar boy duo? If so, were you satisfied with it. I may purchusa one for myself but not many people use it so it's difficult to get feedback.

cheers, 

GM


----------



## JEK (25 May 2011)

Thanks, yes it is solar duo boy. I think it fine for being a cheap plastic lamp. The bracket seems rather robust and it looks okay, so I think it's a good solution for a nano tank.


----------

